# LFP in Philadelphia



## Dantiandeo (Nov 22, 2010)

So i just recently moved to Philadelphia and i really need to play D&D again. I can play comfortably 3.5 and D20/ BESM. I know how Pathfinder works. I prefer playing support characters like the Healer class and the Scout Class and do not need to be taught how to play.

                                                 Thanks in Advance for replies. Dantiandeo


----------

